# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  Is my FBT habitat good? Any suggestions?

## ArtloverHannah

It's a ten gallon enclosure that houses 3 FBTs. What do you think of it? Do you think the FBTs have a large enough water area? I know ideally their water area should be larger but I got thelargest water dish that the pet store had. I can't do a half ad half water setup with a divider because the tank isn't supposed to be filled with water.

----------


## cobra1264

First thing I recommend is a bigger soaking dish with no rocks mine love to soak and dive into the water when they can. Next would be not to use moss if they eat it it can impact them. Also raise the humidity gauge to the center of the cage side opposite the water dish for accuracy. Lastly make sure the bulbs you are using are fish bulbs reptile bulbs can hurt their eyes in the white lights.  Other then that its a great start with minor touch ups that are an easy adjustments. I messed up my first time hd to re do the whole 20 gallon it once their use to the set up the acclimate very easy.

----------


## privet01

It looks good to me.  I don't have any objection to the rocks as long as they are big enough so they won't get ingested by your fbt's.  I use the sphagnum moss in mine and have had no issue.  However I use the pressed moss and peel off a layer of it the size of what I'm covering with it and then hydrate it without tearing it up or fluffing it.  So I don't see any danger of them ingesting it.  However if it's fluffed up, then maybe it could be an issue.

As for the water.......It's better than none.  However you'll have to change it quite often.  Probably every other day it not every day.  Despite what the maker says about putting water in it, I'd still try.  Maybe their concern was filling it completely and the glass was not sized to provide strength for 10 gallons of water.  But 1 gallon might be okay.  If it does leak, then maybe you can find a rectangular tuppaware dish or cut the bottom out of something that fits.

I certainly agree on cobras caution about the lights.  In a small viv, a reptile light or "basking" light can quickly get things too hot and may likely be too bright for their eyes. Remember they aren't tropical and are happy in cool viv's.

----------


## Eli

The tank can support a few inches of water. But if you are worried about it leaking then you can just apply some aquarium safe silicone to the edges to create a tighter seal. 

The substrate is much too wet. That kind of environment promotes bacterial and fungal growth. And since you have no drainage layer the water on the bottom will become very unclean and unsafe rather quickly. 

Moss is an impaction risk as stated before.

There should be more places to get out of the light. If all three are in the log at once it can be stressful. 

Otherwise the tank looks good  :Smile:

----------


## s6t6nic6l

totally unsuitable. you should do some research on the toads and build a more appropriate enclosure for them.

----------


## Eli

> totally unsuitable. you should do some research on the toads and build a more appropriate enclosure for them.


 instead of simply criticizing the tank, _suggestions_ would help  :Smile: . Knowing the tank may not be exactly what the toads need, suggestions to improve the tank were requested by the op.

----------


## privet01

> totally unsuitable. you should do some research  on the toads and build a more appropriate enclosure for them.


I think your answer is totally unsuitable too.  You provide nothing but a response that sounds like the typical Linux forum members that always say "RTFM" to any question asked that they think beneath them.

----------


## s6t6nic6l

> *It looks good to me.*    I don't have any objection to the rocks as long as they are big enough so they won't get ingested by your fbt's.  I use the sphagnum moss in mine and have had no issue.  However I use the pressed moss and peel off a layer of it the size of what I'm covering with it and then hydrate it without tearing it up or fluffing it.  So I don't see any danger of them ingesting it.  However if it's fluffed up, then maybe it could be an issue.
> 
> As for the water.......It's better than none.  However you'll have to change it quite often.  Probably every other day it not every day.  Despite what the maker says about putting water in it, I'd still try.  Maybe their concern was filling it completely and the glass was not sized to provide strength for 10 gallons of water.  But 1 gallon might be okay.  If it does leak, then maybe you can find a rectangular tuppaware dish or cut the bottom out of something that fits.
> 
> I certainly agree on cobras caution about the lights.  In a small viv, a reptile light or "basking" light can quickly get things too hot and may likely be too bright for their eyes. Remember they aren't tropical and are happy in cool viv's.





> The tank can support a few inches of water. But if you are worried about it leaking then you can just apply some aquarium safe silicone to the edges to create a tighter seal. 
> 
> The substrate is much too wet. That kind of environment promotes bacterial and fungal growth. And since you have no drainage layer the water on the bottom will become very unclean and unsafe rather quickly. 
> 
> Moss is an impaction risk as stated before.
> 
> There should be more places to get out of the light. If all three are in the log at once it can be stressful. 
> 
> Otherwise   *the tank looks good*


I certainly don't agree with them remarks to the enclosure. to imply that the habitat, that is to house the toads in, is suitable is quite worrying to me. I would consider that to be poor husbandry on my behalf to accept that for the FBT's to thrive in.
you give a good case for the "anti-brigade" with the acceptance of such housing to be given.

----------


## Eli

If you believe the tank in unsuitable, that is fine, but explaining why is kind of important. What changes can be made that will improve the quality of the enclosure?

----------


## privet01

> you give a good case for the "anti-brigade" with the acceptance of such housing to be given.


So you'd rather call the authorities on someone or suggest to them that you know more.  Kind of like the aristocracy. 

Kind of goes against one of the basic ideas of most forums which is to help others.

----------


## A3Sneezer

My suggestion is to upgrade to a larger tank if you really want your toads to thrive buy a 20 gallon long. I see them at the pet stores for almost 30 dollars but if you check other places like craigslist or something I bet you could find one much cheaper. Then I would add another water bowl. Water bowls do lack the chance for your toads to mate, dive and do many things they would do in nature. If you wanted to make the best habitat for your toads you should set up a tank with deep and shallow water that also includes a filter. Something like the photo below.

IIt works if you divide the land and water with plexi-glass and secure it with aquarium safe silicone. These toads have been captures from their nature habitat thrown in bags, crammed into tanks at the pet stores and now it is your responsibility to care for them and provide them with a place where they can thrive.

----------

ericbrookey

----------


## jnicoles428

I have the same trouble! I cant do a half in half tan either, but I used a deep, 4 inch rectangular tupperware and a 1 and a half inch deep tupperware for water in my tank.

----------

